# Xxl O&w



## darrin smith (Jan 16, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone else has had problems with their unitas manual wind watch. I had the movement replace after one year as the watch began to lose 5 mins a week.

After approx 6 months the new movement began to do the same, am I alone?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Was it not regulated!?

My 6497 has been consistant with a slight gain

I've not heard of this being a problem.

Some might think 5 mins a week isn't too bad, but more as a gain than a loss.

Where was the regulator pointer on the + to - scale?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love my Unitas RLT 17 and have had no problems whatsoever









The movement is very well regarded


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Darrin. I assume from your post the watch was running fine for a year to start with and then again for another 6 months after it was repaired? it would appear the watch was OK and you have been unlucky for it to happen to you twice. I've never owned one of these movements but I've not heard of them having any problems what so ever.

Have you dropped the watch at all? Sometimes when the movement suffers a shock it can upset things.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it getting magnetised?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Darrin









I have one watch with a Unitas 6497 a Glycine Incursore, and two with the 6498 a RLT-17 and a Zeno Bhur 47mm.









I`ve never noticed any problems with the time keeping although the screw holding the large cog visible through the view back undid and the cog detached, this was sorted out under guarantee and no other problems have surfaced









BTW I would like to say that these are my favourite movements


----------

